# Seriously am considering giving up!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have just had my second let down of the month! I have just opened my rescue, it is certainly in its baby stages, yet I am about to give up.

A few weeks ago I enquired about a female rat and I got asked if I would take the male and 8 baby mice as well!!! Anyways I said yes, then they said they wanted money, then someone else was offering money etc etc. So I left it....but then they told me I could come and get them, so I travelled the 45 mile round trip and they told me they couldn't make it.

Now...as you are all aware I arranged to take on jackie777's three rats. However it looks now that the girls are pregnant. The woman (from another forum) who picked them up from Jackie said she will bring them when she sees her mother in Surrey, but then when she got them decided she can't do that. So I readvertised on here for transport help from Barnstaple. But she wants the babies, presumably to sell on, but that I know is presumptious. So, because we struggled to get transport help, we decided to travel the 500 mile round trip for them and spent £92 on the hotel (not to mention the £45 on new toys!!). But cos she wants the babies she is refusing to hand them over to me!! That poor boy is on his own, and she doesn't want him, so she said she will hand him over to someone else to give to me....not even allowing me to come and pick him up. Then she had the audacity to call me selfish....what part of the above was thinking about me??????

Anyways I am absolutely gutted. I can't believe I put my trust in this person. She was a stranger.

I am so sorry jackie777 that I have not been get them back. I feel as if my new family members have been kidnapped from me.

I am hurt. This was something I had not considered...and I am not sure I can cope.

Forgive my long post.....and depressing post!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't know what to say really, you have such a big heart Niki and always try and help when you can and for you to make such a big trip and spend all that money for this woman to throw it back into your face and then call you selfish! She has a blummin cheek

You get people like yourself trying to do some good in the world and help out to have a selfish *beep* to mess you around and be a pain. I hope she gets a good slap from karma! Reading this has really annoyed me and i hope you manage to get them all and if not atleast the boy

Don't give up though, you are doing a wonderful thing and we need more people like you in the world!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

peter0 said:


> Don't know what to say really, you have such a big heart Niki and always try and help when you can and for you to make such a big trip and spend all that money for this woman to throw it back into your face and then call you selfish! She has a blummin cheek
> 
> You get people like yourself trying to do some good in the world and help out to have a selfish *beep* to mess you around and be a pain. I hope she gets a good slap from karma! Reading this has really annoyed me and i hope you manage to get them all and if not atleast the boy
> 
> Don't give up though, you are doing a wonderful thing and we need more people like you in the world!


Awww Peter you are so lovely!!! Thank you!!

Lol...talking about karma....I am getting abuse now on that forum...even though I was prepared to travel 500 miles for a little boy rat so he could have company.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm in utter shock!

All I can say is I really hope the woman realises what she's done and comes round and let's you have the girls and boy.
Does she even know how to look after rats bad pregnant ones at that?

Which forum is it niki?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> I'm in utter shock!
> 
> All I can say is I really hope the woman realises what she's done and comes round and let's you have the girls and boy.
> Does she even know how to look after rats bad pregnant ones at that?
> ...


Apparently she is a respected fosterer. And if the rats were HEAVILY pregnant I would not travel so far, though I might have felt more comfortable either checking her accommodation, which clearly was not prepared like me, or getting them into a nearby rescue. She was meant to be a the stop over  But I knew from the moment she picked them up as she started getting more evasive!! She said she wanted to "split" the babies between her and me to rehome!! I am in shock.

Will PM the forum as I don't wanna break this forum rules.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sadly I imagine that rescuing animals will involve meeting barstewards of people. Don't give up. The animals need you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

call the police in? presumably jackie has photos of the rats and can prove they are hers, and this woman was only a stopping point, PMs, emails ecetera, maybe the threat of legal action against this woman will be enough to push her to hand them over

dont give up niki, in future get the person who is surendering the animals to print out a contract and the collector to sign it stating that they are purely a stopping point for the animal and the owner ship of said animal is yourself, that way they wont have a leg to stand on in future


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Niki I always suspected something like this would happen, right from the moment she said if they have any babies they'll have to stop here anyhow. 
I don't know what's been said in private, I don't want to comment on that, but it's annoying me how they automatically assume _you_ aren't doing this for the rats' best interests and give you all this crap. Do you know how to look after them, have you thought about how much they cost, how are you going to find homes blah blah. Just because you're new to the forum doesn't mean you're new to rats and know nothing about babies. They see it as if you're only doing this because you're like oooo yay cute rats when that's not the case at all.
Sometimes that forum makes me so angry with their attitude and assumptions. Instead of educating people they just chase them away.
And what about- I don't understand why they're travelling so far when there's rescue space down here? Well how about because nobody from down there offered and the one person that did is now getting abused for it.
And what about how Jackie feels? This isn't her decision at all, these were Jackie's rats and she was under the impression they were going to you.
This has turned into my own mini-vent now, sorry! I know it must be so frustrating for you when you were only trying to do the right thing. Don't let this put you off rescuing, you can do so much for the animal community.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Shocked that you are getting abuse for trying to help out!

Even if this woman had good accomodation and knows how to look after rats (pregnant ones at that) she should not have messed you around like she did especially after all that traveling and money and plus jackie rehomed them to you not her.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Niki so sorry to hear this, but please don't give up. You have a lot of love and kindness to give so many animals, so please don't let a bad experience make you give up already. 

How rotten. Sending you a big hug and don't give up! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Sadly I imagine that rescuing animals will involve meeting barstewards of people. Don't give up. The animals need you


I really appreciate that!!



Lil Miss said:


> call the police in? presumably jackie has photos of the rats and can prove they are hers, and this woman was only a stopping point, PMs, emails ecetera, maybe the threat of legal action against this woman will be enough to push her to hand them over
> 
> dont give up niki, in future get the person who is surendering the animals to print out a contract and the collector to sign it stating that they are purely a stopping point for the animal and the owner ship of said animal is yourself, that way they wont have a leg to stand on in future


I emailed Jackie last night but no response. I was hoping that she could email them.

I don't suppose police would do anything...plus I don't want the rats confiscated as that would not happen!!

Thanks for the tip though....that is definitely something I will do. But what a hard way to learn the lesson!



Maltey said:


> Niki I always suspected something like this would happen, right from the moment she said if they have any babies they'll have to stop here anyhow.
> I don't know what's been said in private, I don't want to comment on that, but it's annoying me how they automatically assume _you_ aren't doing this for the rats' best interests and give you all this crap. Do you know how to look after them, have you thought about how much they cost, how are you going to find homes blah blah. Just because you're new to the forum doesn't mean you're new to rats and know nothing about babies. They see it as if you're only doing this because you're like oooo yay cute rats when that's not the case at all.
> Sometimes that forum makes me so angry with their attitude and assumptions. Instead of educating people they just chase them away.
> And what about- I don't understand why they're travelling so far when there's rescue space down here? Well how about because nobody from down there offered and the one person that did is now getting abused for it.
> ...


Maltey...you can't believe how relieved I am to hear you say that!! I don't mean to sound paranoid but I suspected it too. She picked them up really quickly...saying she would bring them up to Surrey, but then she suddenly couldn't bring them up. I really really appreciate you saying that!!



peter0 said:


> Shocked that you are getting abuse for trying to help out!
> 
> Even if this woman had good accomodation and knows how to look after rats (pregnant ones at that) she should not have messed you around like she did especially after all that traveling and money and plus jackie rehomed them to you not her.





GerbilNik said:


> Niki so sorry to hear this, but please don't give up. You have a lot of love and kindness to give so many animals, so please don't let a bad experience make you give up already.
> 
> How rotten. Sending you a big hug and don't give up! xx


Thank you both!!! I feel so flat. Hopefully I will pick up soon. I will make sure that I have stricter protocols from now on though!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

You can only be responsible for your actions and they are beyond reproach. I think as Peter said like Karma-' What comes around goes around'- she'll get her come uppance as my gran would say. You have done all you could and next time hopefully you won't be dealling with a wazzock.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've said my piece on fancy rats niki.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I've said my piece on fancy rats niki.


And it was obviously not what they wanted to hear :nono:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow you two are amazing!!! Thank you so much!! I am not going to reply again now...I am hoping the thread will be closed.

But you see what I mean...they are branding me selfish...so I say I just wanted to help and was STILL willing to travel up for the lad....so they brand me impatient!! I can't win.

I am not going to descend into an argument, especially if there is a chance I can help the boy! I just pray that this woman...and I know she comes on here so hopefully will read all this...will look after them as her reputation seems to imply. But I still have a right to be disappointed and even angry at the way this has transpired.

I really do appreciate you all on this forum. You are like my extended family....as sad as that sounds!! But you do cheer me up.

RIGHT enough cheese...don't expect that again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm so sorry this has happened 

but Do go to the police- this is theft of Your property (as horrible as that is to say about ratties  ) it is there in writing is it not that the animals were exchanged to your ownership and that this flukwort was simply a transport link. i can't see the police wanting them confiscated form you (who know their welfare needs) if they are so close to birth... 
i wanna cyberslap that witch!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

kodakkuki said:


> i'm so sorry this has happened
> 
> but Do go to the police- this is theft of Your property (as horrible as that is to say about ratties  ) it is there in writing is it not that the animals were exchanged to your ownership and that this flukwort was simply a transport link. i can't see the police wanting them confiscated form you (who know their welfare needs) if they are so close to birth...
> i wanna cyberslap that witch!


Yeah and she has gone silent too.

I might contact police and see if I have any rights. But am guessing because...as Maltey said...as soon as she collected them she was hinting at keeping them and...lets face it...to most people they are "just" rats...I don't think they do much. I hate to think of them as my property...but in reality they are. I hope jackie777 can at least express her opinion on this...privately of course.

Thank you though.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh finally...it's been closed. The last poster just made me laugh!! How ridiculous.

Thank you all...you are all so lovely here!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I really don't know what to say.It would never even occur to me to keep rats without permission.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I cannot believe what I have just read, that is absolutely shocking! She has basically stolen from you, and living things which makes it ten times worse. You should contact the police because they're your rats not hers...


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no I knew what forum you were on about just buy the attitude you said! 
I know some fab ladies on there but others are just full of it I don't go anymore 

I hope you can get somewhere with them  poor things shouldn't be seen as £££ if that's all they care about how can she make sure they go to fab homes?


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh Niki, I'm so, so sorry. And those poor ratties - I just hope the ratnapper takes good care of them 

Everything's been said really - you were brilliant jumping into the breach when these critters needed you. Please don't be disheartened because not everyone is as ethical and altruistic as you x


----------

